# Wtf am i stupid or do they just think we are



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Yesterday I went to a local supplier. Picked up a Delta two handle cartridge.

Bill came in with the following nominclature 
RP 1740 Stem Assembly Lead Free $ 8.61

Now please explain to me why a plastic cartridge with a SS plate has to be sold as lead free. And get the price markup lead/free has created.

Is there lead in Stainless Steel?


----------



## SSP (Dec 14, 2013)

I noticed how everything is going "lead-free" these days... the supplier tells me its because of California and the green laws they push.. For example Wirsbo rings and poly fittngs are sold here in Canada as Lead-free .. they are entirely plastic.. But apparently some manufacturers still put small amounts of lead into enough of today's items that we need these new safe identifying means to create an aware population AND pay more.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Well, they are lead free. Lol


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

but dont you feel better about yourself....:thumbup:


knowing that you are installing a lead free product
for the consumer that could have a huge impact on 
their health .......... 85 years from now......


the price you pay is not important when you realize how you 
are protecting the health of the nation.
. and especially in california where half the population are illegal.

last year they were drinking out of polluted streams that ran 
through their village, but now they got lead free water to drink 
thank god for all this legislation to keep us all safe...


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

My water service at my house is 100 yr old lead main lol.. lead posining from water is a very rare case.. The big issue is lead paint dust exposure. California want's lead out of everything, hell i go down the the coffee shop and they have to post signs that "coffe beans are carcinogenic and can cause cancer" ..


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Here in milwaukee Wisconsin the old parts of the city still has lead water service but the plumbing inspector flagged me for using "leaded" ball valve as emergency repair replacement for old brass meter valve. He was just following the rule of law so I couldn't complaint. I wonder if the lead free Ford coupling absorbed the lead from the water service. Yeesh. Stupid lead free stuff. Lead free fittings crack so much easier when being tightened as well. I went through 3 LF brass couplings that cracked before I said to heck with it and installed non-LF one. Taa-daaa no leaks!


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i have done work in milwaukee where they wouldnt let me use a ball valve by the meter. had to be a gate valve in case of fast emergency shut off so it wouldnt break their old concrete mains.


----------



## Plumber1970 (Mar 6, 2013)

Milwaukee has stopped requiring T-113 style gate valves and has allowed the use of full port ball valves.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

They may had lead in the plastic. I do recall warnings about plastic toys that contained lead and plastic garden hoses too.


----------



## Steveking (May 16, 2014)

Taken the lead out added more zinc and now there's a shortage of zinc can't wait to see a price for a 1/2 ball value.


----------

